# The first step is admitting you have a problem... ;)



## PurpleCherry (Apr 14, 2010)

Hello, my name is Ana and I'm a MACaholic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been lurking for a while, since a friend (Nat) told me about this place and I've been checking back whenever a new collection comes out to see what people are liking/not liking etc.

I got into MAC in October last year, when I had to dress myself up for an award ceremony my boyfriend had been nominated for (and won!) I had a MAC make over for the day (I happened to go when 'Style Black' came out), so I ended up buying amazing things and the rest is history. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Come say hey!


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 14, 2010)

Haha Hello Ana, i'm sorry to tell you but there has not been a cure for MAC-a-holics & i am of course 1 of them.HAHA

& my obsessed started when i went on a holiday with my makeup obsessed sister! haha & also partly when i graduated from collage! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anywhosss. HELLOS!


----------



## Ayiti (Apr 14, 2010)

I have a problem (several in fact.) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome, Ana!


----------



## n_c (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome Ana


----------



## nunu (Apr 14, 2010)




----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes, it makes me smile! I'm glad I'm not the only one with a (slight) problem!


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 15, 2010)

i think its safe to say that most of us here have the same problem, so we dont judge! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 welcome!


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 16, 2010)

Ana! have fun!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi Ana, welcome to Specktra! I'm also a makeup addict... My friends and family are a little concerned  So you're in the right place!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 18, 2010)

HIYA!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 18, 2010)

Ana!


----------



## PurpleCherry (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcomes! The first time I saw this site, I felt a little overwhelmed and lost, but now I feel right at home!


----------



## Purple (Apr 20, 2010)

Hi, Ana!! My name is Ana, too, and I am also a MAC addict since 1995, when I bought my first MAC lipstick, so, welcome to specktra you will find very good friends here


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 22, 2010)

Enjoy Specktra! Welcome.


----------



## Hypathya (May 4, 2010)

Hi Ana!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!

I swear I still can control it, btw.


----------

